# emersed/hi tech grown plants adaptation



## lose (Dec 4, 2009)

Which one is easier for plant? why? facts ( your opinion).

1. aquarium plants kept with c02, adaptation to aquarium without aditional c02 injections.
2. emersed plants adaptation to submersed grow.


----------

